# Máte oheň?



## questin

Hi there!
Do you have fire, guys? 
How could I say it in Czech? I mean when you are asking for a lighter to light a cigarette.
Perhaps _Máte oheň_?
Thanks!


----------



## jazyk

That is correct.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

No offence questin, but just for the sake of all the English learners: Máte oheň? = Have you got a light? "Can you give me a light?" or "Can I have a light?". We don't use "fire" in this sense in English.


----------



## questin

no offence at all!
sorry for the mistake!


----------

